

Ask HN: Influx of investment? - curiousquestion

ASK HN:<p>Question #1: If you had an influx of investment capital into a web startup and wanted to be sure to spend the money wisely (Technology department) what would you spend it on?  It's not a done deal, but this would be a multi-million dollar influx of capital into our project.<p>Question #2: What are the questions you would ask yourself to assess the scenarios, or are there any good "rule of thumb" formulas out there?<p>Question #3:  the initial word is approx. 15% would go to Technology dept.  Does this sound like a reasonable allocation given that this is a web startup?<p>PS.  Please don't ask specific questions about the identity of the startup.  I would prefer you pose your questions or comments to the thread as hypotheticals.<p>I'm fairly frugal by nature, but when I see something I have to have, and understand the value, I'm not shy about pulling the trigger.
======
maxdemarzi
The point of the money is to scale fast. So everything that supports that.

From the tech side, enough machines/devs/ops/training to get continuous
integration flowing and increase your development speed.

------
websiteguy
For a web startup - large monitors, powerful dev machines, extra servers for
testing and running stuff, free drinks and free food

